# Sliders move or hang after mouse movement



## Photocatseyes (Jan 21, 2018)

Operating System: Mac High Sierra - magic mouse
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic

I use sliders when in develop mode, but I found that over the last weeks, the sliders move on their own to the total other direction of where I want them. I adapt highlights for instance, dial it all the way back. Release mouse to go to shadows, while I adapt shadows, the slider of highlights seems glued to the shadow sliders and moves with it. Drives me nuts. I broke magic mouse because I got so frustrated that I slammed it on mousemat a little too hard. Got new mouse, but problem is still there. Tried a cheapo other mouse, it appears with all the different mice. Agggrrrrrr.... It is extremely annoying and infuriating. Who has any suggestions... I will now get yet another mouse in Best Buy! Has anybody encountered any of this behaviour?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 21, 2018)

If it happens with several different mice, it probably has nothing to do with the mouse. Start by resetting the preferences How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Photocatseyes (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks, it turned out to be the mouse. I got a new one and this one is working fine. Thank you for your speedy reply, much appreciated.


----------



## philmar (Jan 23, 2018)

I also have the same problem with LR Classic. In develop mode when I start moving the slider, the slider sometimes stops moving with the cursor. Or sometimes when I release the left mouse button the slider returns to it's starting point. Sometimes the mouse cursor doesn't grab the slider at all. Also when I use the local adjustment tool it makes phantom unintended strokes connecting the starting point of a new application to the end of the previous mouse stroke (I see the straight red line when I have the box checked off and LR shows the areas on the image where the tool has been applied). i know it isn't my mouse (a Razer DeathAdder) as this behavior occurs ONLY in LR and none of the other various programs I use. I just downloaded and started using the LR Classic subscription model 2 weeks ago. Seems strange that it could be my preferences at this stage for me. I never had this problem with LR 4 to 5.7.
But I'll reset my preferences when I gt home tonight.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 23, 2018)

philmar said:


> Seems strange that it could be my preferences at this stage for me. I never had this problem with LR 4 to 5.7.
> But I'll reset my preferences when I gt home tonight.



When upgrading to a new version from an existing older version, Lightroom typically creates it's new Preferences file from the contents of the old file. So it's quite possible for anything "off" in the older preferences file to make its way into the new file.


----------



## philmar (Jan 23, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> When upgrading to a new version from an existing older version, Lightroom typically creates it's new Preferences file from the contents of the old file. So it's quite possible for anything "off" in the older preferences file to make its way into the new file.


ARRGH! So it's like congenital herpes, undesired traits passed on to the next generation.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 23, 2018)

It could be, in the same way that the catalog upgrade as part of a version upgrade "steals" the existing previews cache as well. As long as you understand how it works you can start making informed choices about resetting the prefs to "start over" (though be aware that would then involve re-installing any existing 3rd party plug-ins, which may be a non-trivial task), and maybe ditch the previews cache to have a new one built afresh (I've done the latter a couple of times, but not every time).


----------



## Photocatseyes (Jan 24, 2018)

Glad to hear I am not alone. And you are definitely better in describing the problem! Hope to not encounter it again from now on with the new mouse.


----------



## dabsond (Jan 24, 2018)

I was having similar problems and LR Classic seemed to be jerky when making edits.  A new mouse fixed the issue for me.  It seems my left mouse button was worn out and it was sensing left clicks when I was not trying to.


----------



## Photocatseyes (Feb 13, 2018)

Just posted a sequel on this thread as I had forgotten I had put it up here already... I have trashed prefs as adviced, but the problem is back or has never really gone away... MADDENING!!!!


Operating System: High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
Lightroom Classic version: 7.1 [ 1148620 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Language setting: en
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.13.3 [17D47]
Application architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 4.0 GHz
Built-in memory: 32,768.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 32,768.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 6,009.8 MB (18.3%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 12,045.4 MB
Memory cache size: 2,299.0MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 5
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
Camera Raw virtual memory: 2939MB / 16383MB (17%)
Camera Raw real memory: 3015MB / 32768MB (9%)
Displays: 1) 5120x2880, 2) 3840x2160

Graphics Processor Info: 
Metal: AMD Radeon R9 M390



Dropbox - Screenshot 2018-02-13 12.06.07.png 


Shows what the sticking click on the mouse does. I just had put in a lot of work to color separate this image and started taking out a couple of dust bunnies. All of a sudden the mouse "sticks" and does not want to let go of the clicked state. It's has therefore taken away all the color corrections and on top of it it starts to clone parts of the top of the building. Maddening. I broke my magic mouse last week because I got so angry I put it down on the mousemat a little too hard. Got a new mouse, and the problem repeats itself, except I know now not to plonk the mouse down in frustration. WTF is going on with LR???? I only have this happen in Lightroom. Not in any of my other apps. I am so utterly frustrated... This is not workable. Any insight?


----------



## BigAl (Feb 13, 2018)

So the mouse locking on, and creating phantom brush strokes etc is not just a Windows thing then. I get it too, mostly when using the adjustment brush. I always put it down to my rubbish old system. It started out on Vista, and I upgraded to Win 7, this was with all versions of Lr4. I upgraded to a new Dell system with Dell's 5K monitor, and so had to upgrade to CC for the HiDPI support. I still occasionally see this happen, but usually only when the system, and Lr have been running for a couple of days, with lots of local brush work going on. I am still using the same Logitech mouse and keyboard, and Trust graphics tablet as with the old computer though.

Alan


----------



## Photocatseyes (Feb 14, 2018)

So I think that it is indeed a software problem... Why is nobody picking this up and do something about this... Thanks BigAl, good to know it is not only in my mind...


----------

